# ZQFT



## zqft (Feb 21, 2010)

SUP I HERD YOU LIKE THEATRES

One of my friends told me about this site, and after looking around it seems pretty awesome.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey welcome to the booth! The CB is definitely an awesome website. you should check out the wiki and the search feature.

PS. You should should strive to be as professional as possible on the booth, for example use correct punctuation and spelling. After all some of us don't speak l33t and you never know the world is a small place and you could end up working for or with someone else on here.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 22, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> and you never know the world is a small place and you could end up working for or with someone else on here.



Amen to that brother!

If the world weren't small enough, the theater world is a small sliver of the pie. It is amazing how many connections there are through the ControlBooth that have either existed in the past or will be made in the future!


----------

